# primo/anavar cycle



## purplerain (Feb 7, 2011)

I've searched and searched and I have not found sound PCT after a cycle of PRIMO and ANAVAR. I want to use this as a cutting cycle because it's safer than winstrol/test prop although it's cheaper than a primo/anavar cycle there's just too much sh1t with winstrol


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 7, 2011)

PCT should be the same as most "normal" cycles.  Nolva 40 40 20 20

I'm about to do a 10-12 week Primo and Test cycle and that's what I'm planning afterwords.  Not really feeling the hcg for this one.

What's your cycle look like?


----------



## shortstop (Feb 7, 2011)

this is the best cycle possible for quality gains. if i had the cheese to do it, i would. simple pct. i would say clomid 100/75/50/50. although some say its not even necessary. post your cycle info stats and goals


----------



## GMO (Feb 7, 2011)

shortstop said:


> this is the best cycle possible for quality gains. if i had the cheese to do it, i would. simple pct. i would say clomid 100/75/50/50. although some say its not even necessary. post your cycle info stats and goals




Yes, PCT is DEFINITELY necessary.  Any androgen replacement for a long period of time is going to shut down your natty test production.  Either Nolva or Clomid dosed as mentioned above will be fine.

Oh, and Primobolan Depot is the s**t...have fun


----------



## purplerain (Feb 7, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> PCT should be the same as most "normal" cycles.  Nolva 40 40 20 20
> 
> I'm about to do a 10-12 week Primo and Test cycle and that's what I'm planning afterwords.  Not really feeling the hcg for this one.
> 
> What's your cycle look like?



wks 1-8 test prop
wks 1-8 primo
wks 1-8 anavar
wks 1-8 arimidex

Gimmie some feed back on this one


----------



## shortstop (Feb 7, 2011)

i would run the test and primo at least 2 weeks longer. start the var week 2
also, you mentioned nothing of pct. what your doses gonna be?


----------



## purplerain (Feb 7, 2011)

shortstop said:


> i would run the test and primo at least 2 weeks longer. start the var week 2
> also, you mentioned nothing of pct. what your doses gonna be?



I ment to say I would be running that ARIMIDEX for another 2 to 3 wks after cycle


----------

